# GSD puppy mixed with Malinois?



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you think my 11 wks puppy is mixed with Malinois? I can't tell if she's pure GSD. There are no papers. The person I got it from said she's pure.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hello BearL! Welcome! 
Did you see the parents? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see sable, no Malinois.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It looks like a pure bred sable GSD to me. Sables will go through a lot of colour changes as they grow. Where do you live?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like an adorable sable GSD to me!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your responses! I live in Southern California. I did not get to see the parents, got the puppy through craigslist from a person who said it came from their relative's dogs but couldn't keep her. She's very playful and nuts (probably normal puppy behavior). She's also my first GSD (and big dog) so I was worried that she may be mixed with Malinois, since she doesn't have the typical saddle, as I read the mixture of the two may not be easy for people like me (a novice). 

It's good to know she may be a sable. I'll look it up.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree, she looks like a Sable GSD to me. I don't see Malinois at all.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's a sable for sure! And very cute! But gsd pups can be a handful too so be sure you socialize her well, start training immediately and do a lot of reading!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

GSD's come in many different looks, most people think of the typical rin tin tin look that have the saddle. Your pup looks like a sable gsd, she is very pretty.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel relieved, not that she is a purebred but that she does not have Malinois in her. Thank you all. After I looked up sable GSD I'm also now convinced. This GSD forum is awesome, I've found a lot of helpful suggestions. It also helps to know other people also have crazy pups like mine! =)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah.. same as everyone else... not seeing any malinois.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a PB shepherd to me! Sable. Nice dark mask. Hope it sticks! Take lots of pictures as she grows! you'll be shocked at the color changes!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if she got much darker as she grows. You can see it start to come in down her back along the spine.


----------

